
Tesla factory is still open for business - camjohnson26
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/17/tesla-keeps-fremont-factory-open-amid-covid-19-shelter-in-place-orders.html
======
JackPoach
Musk is going to be totally destroyed later for that, especially as COVID-19
spreads in the US. I don't understand the logic over this decision to stay
open 'because fears are overblown.' Especially since it's clear that the
biggest problem isn't going to be coronavirus, which will pass within a few
month, but an economic recession that will follow. Tesla is going to be
hammered either way, why risk your employee health now?

~~~
jsight
The excessive focus on Musk is counterproductive, IMO. AFAIK, F, GM, and
Nissan are not closing factories in the US.

These companies are very unlikely to do so without being forced.

~~~
fennecfoxen
let's add some news context

"Honda Plans to Shut Down North American Plants for Six Days Due to Virus
Concerns, Demand Decline"

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/honda-plans-to-shut-down-
north-...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/honda-plans-to-shut-down-north-
american-plants-for-six-days-due-to-virus-concerns-demand-decline-11584537844)

"UAW, Auto Makers Agree to Partial Plant Shutdowns to Curtail Coronavirus.
Ford temporarily closes Chicago factory for virus-related parts shortage...
The United Auto Workers and Detroit car companies reached agreements on
coronavirus-mitigation efforts that for now will avoid a two-week shutdown of
U.S. factories."

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/uaw-presses-auto-makers-to-
clos...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/uaw-presses-auto-makers-to-close-u-s-
plants-over-coronavirus-concerns-11584465805)

"Volkswagen, Airbus Halt European Production Amid Wave of Factory Closures"
(Europe not US) [https://www.wsj.com/articles/volkswagen-airbus-halt-
european...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/volkswagen-airbus-halt-european-
production-amid-wave-of-factory-closures-11584442105)

------
poof131
Ordered to close now.

[1] [https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Tesla-s-
Fremont...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Tesla-s-Fremont-
factory-ordered-to-shut-down-15137774.php)

~~~
rkagerer
Nope, that's just a rehash of the Sheriff's tweet. As far as I can tell
nothing's changed in the last several hours. There's nothing in that article
pointing to any specific order directed point-blank at Tesla. The only order
I've seen to date is the broad "shelter in place" one, which Tesla either
thinks doesn't apply to them or is intentionally defying.

(I've seen _rumors_ the Sheriff's office showed up at the factory today, and
that a deal was reached to just finish cars currently on the production line,
but nothing new from any credible source so far).

------
bryanlarsen
This is yesterday's news. Does anybody have today's?

Yesterday they were classified as an essential service and were allowed to
stay open (even though they could & should have voluntarily closed).

Yesterday evening they lost that classification, did they open today or not?

~~~
sschueller
Seems to still be open as of 3 hours ago and sheriff showed up. [1] (Biased
source)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/ElonsTruths/status/1240249636914434052](https://twitter.com/ElonsTruths/status/1240249636914434052)

------
excalibur
Worth pointing out that traditional automakers' factories remain open as well.
The difference is they have the UAW, which still has some small amount of
bargaining power. They were unsuccessful in securing a full shutdown, but did
manage to negotiate a partial one, with some additional precautions to help
limit the spread.

[https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/general-
motors/2020/0...](https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/general-
motors/2020/03/17/detroit-3-ceos-uaw-face-off-over-us-factory-
production/5069864002/)

~~~
rst
It's also pretty directly relevant that their factories are not in areas with
a legally enforceable shelter-in-place order. Elon seems to be trying to get
cute with transportation being one of the essential services exempt from the
ban. He may be about to discover this is a bad argument to get into with the
county sheriff. [https://www.wired.com/story/sheriff-tells-tesla-not-
essentia...](https://www.wired.com/story/sheriff-tells-tesla-not-essential-
musk-thinks/)

------
bryanlarsen
Chronology of the events:

    
    
        The morning of March 16: Six counties in the Bay Area have issued a “shelter in place” order with the hope to reduce the transmission of COVID-19 and flatten the growth of the virus. It goes into effect on March 17.
    
        The afternoon of March 16: Tesla employees are told to show up to work unless they are feeling sick.
    
        The evening of March 16: Elon Musk says ‘coronavirus panic is worse than virus itself’ in email to Tesla employees. He tells employees to stay home if they don’t feel comfortable, but Tesla will keep operating.
    
        March 17: local county authorities have confirmed Tesla is exempt as an “essential business.”
    
        The evening of March 17: Sheriff department says Tesla is not an ‘essential business’ and the factory must obey coronavirus shutdown order
    
        March 18: Witnesses at Tesla factory says that employees are coming in to work and the employee parking lot is still full of cars for the morning shift.
    
    

from [https://electrek.co/2020/03/18/tesla-fremont-factory-
operati...](https://electrek.co/2020/03/18/tesla-fremont-factory-operating-
despite-sheriffs-order/)

~~~
bryanlarsen
From the comments:

i think they reached an agreement to finish the cars on the production line.
They will probably clear out tomorrow

------
austincheney
People were skewering Charter for this same behavior and identical responses:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22609038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22609038)

